# How to Soften Brown Sugar ....



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

As I was going through our food stuff, trying to pack everything in tighter, so we have more space for storage, I found numerous containers of brown sugar, and decided I would test some to see if it was still good. Put some on my dinner, and it was just fine.

Problem is that the brown sugar was rock hard and difficult to get out of the container!

How can you make the brown sugar soft again ....


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

vja4Him said:


> As I was going through our food stuff, trying to pack everything in tighter, so we have more space for storage, I found numerous containers of brown sugar, and decided I would test some to see if it was still good. Put some on my dinner, and it was just fine.
> 
> Problem is that the brown sugar was rock hard and difficult to get out of the container!
> 
> How can you make the brown sugar soft again ....


 You can either place a slice of apple in the cntainer or a slice of bread for a few days-- the moisture in the apple an bread will soften the sugar.
but no matter what- brown sugar will be fine if it gets hard-- it is just really dry and if you "scrape" it with a spoon or knife to "flake" it off it is fine.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

vja4Him said:


> As I was going through our food stuff, trying to pack everything in tighter, so we have more space for storage, I found numerous containers of brown sugar, and decided I would test some to see if it was still good. Put some on my dinner, and it was just fine.
> 
> Problem is that the brown sugar was rock hard and difficult to get out of the container!
> 
> How can you make the brown sugar soft again ....


 I've found that if left in the store package where it is cool and dark, it stays soft for a few yrs, but to soften it, put it in a microwave for a few minutes at a time till; it gets sort.
better to store white sugar, molasses and make your own for long term


----------

